# Christmas Rescues!



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, so here's the story..
These two bettas were at my lps for the last few weeks and it killlllled me to see them sitting there. So today I was there again, browsing and drooling, as usual, and decided to hint at getting them both. Mom finally gave in. Mwahaha!
So this is the fabled 'dragonfin' betta that I talked about to some of you. No idea what that means or what the heck he is, but he's pretty  Very happy little fishy, I might add haha!










Annnnd here's the shy little dude who doesn't like the camera too much lol. Silly little guy ate all his fins. I'm guessing he's supposed to be a mustard gas??











So these are my Christmas rescues. Dad would SLAY me if he knew about the last 5 fish I've bought recently LMAO. Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

wow! 
lol, you arent the only one who would be killed if their parents knew how many bettas they REALLY had... >.>

Also, you should name the second guy Army, or Marine, because it looks like he gave himself a buzz cut. X3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL I like Marine!! Thats adorable!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

^-^ Hee hee, it is fitting too! Considering his color and all. XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL very true. PLUS being a fish. It all adds up! :3 the first boy tho, mom said I should call him Noelle because he's Christmas colours and he's the Christmas rescue, but....he's a boy haha. I might call him Raj from big bang theory xD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, there you go! X3 And in the end, it really is all up to you what you name them. XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha true story! I kinda wish I knew what the first boy is..I dunno whether he's a plakat or just some weird mix of betta that causes short fins. Also have no idea how to describe the colour besides 'Christmasy' rofl!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw they are just adorable! I like the second one too! His name suits him. May I suggest Archer for the first male? I don't really understand but he looks like an Archer to me. What do you think?

Or maybe "Glaucus" that name sounds amazing and it is named after the god of the Sea in Greece. And pronounced (Glaw-Kus)

-BL2033


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww cute little bettas!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the first boy is just young, and that makes for short fins. X3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Archer is definitely a cool name! Kinda suiting because I'm really into archery haha. Can't do it now tho cuz my belly is in the way LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol. I don't want to say the wrong thing, but just out of curiosity, are you pregnant?

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I am!  Just under 5 months, so I'm not ginormous yet, but just enough to get in the way of my favourite sport LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that is just great! Congratulations and I would really like to know when the little guppy comes out.

You can PM me when you recover and such, but I think that would really be exciting. Sorry I am just that kind of person that helps people feel the positive feelings with them.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha will do!! Thank you! :-D The baby will probably be one of the most photographed infants EVER. I take way too many photos of everything rofl.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha will do!! Thank you! :-D The baby will probably be one of the most photographed infants EVER. I take way too many photos of everything rofl.


I feel the same way! I take one picture and have to take tons more to get a point across .

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LMAO doesn't help that all the cameras now are digital and you can just delete the crappy pics! :-D Then you have gratuitous amounts of awesome photos you dunno what to do with! haha. ALSO doesnt help that my memory card is 8GB so I go like the energizer bunny haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha! You are so like me! It is crazy. I just love taking pictures. No I love taking memories!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha awesome! Me too!  Altho I do like artistic too. I usually keep my DeviantArt page for artistic photos, and my computer harddrive for EVERYTHING else haha.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hahaha awesome! Me too!  Altho I do like artistic too. I usually keep my DeviantArt page for artistic photos, and my computer harddrive for EVERYTHING else haha.


Same here! I created a deviantArt page a while ago in 2007 I think it was? Well not sure but it was a while ago.

Anyway. Are these fish you have right now the only christmas bettas of the season? How many bettas do you have?

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohhh no I have...9?..I think...Too many LOL!! I'm losing count, holy XD Or maybe its just pregnancy brain :3 But these are just the two rescues for the year..If I se a really homely looking baby in Victoria though, I may come back with another...LOL!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

MY BAD! I have 10!! lmao. Awkward. Here's my 'betta' folder on DA  http://ajkphotography.deviantart.com/gallery/33705992


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Ohhh no I have...9?..I think...Too many LOL!! I'm losing count, holy XD Or maybe its just pregnancy brain :3 But these are just the two rescues for the year..If I se a really homely looking baby in Victoria though, I may come back with another...LOL!


Well that is what I always say "Nah im not gonna get another" And I ended up with 20 lol. My mom used to call it "Baby Brain" Lol.

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow I went on your folder and just fell in love with Belle! He truly is a stunning boy! Nice finnage and his color is so pure!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahahahahah they're just so addicting!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! I am supposed to get the fish in my Avatar for Christmas and his mate and im gonna be breeding again as soon as I condition them and have the breeding tank ready!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwwww wow he's gorgeous!!   Can't wait to see what comes out of him and his woman


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awwwww wow he's gorgeous!!   Can't wait to see what comes out of him and his woman


Niether can I. Im so excited!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Where ya gettin them from??


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

So I wanted to see HOW much his tail spread was exactly, so I put him next to PeekaBoo's healing tank. OH BOY. Bigger than I thought  and WOW did PeekaBoo like him  Prancin' and flittin' her tail around, being a little flirt haha. So adorable


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

First ide like to say wow! And man does his caudal stretch wide! I cant wait until you get to see his personality.

About the dragons..im getting them from a member here on the forum. His name is Darkmoon17. He is an amazing dealer and has amazing dragons!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh awesome!!  dragons are beaaaaautiful!
And thanks! I was really surprised as well. Guess the ladies bring out the best in him ;-) LOL! A breeder I met on DeviantArt who's got some amaaaazing plakats said that he looks like a traditional plakat, but with HM traits


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oh awesome!!  dragons are beaaaaautiful!
> And thanks! I was really surprised as well. Guess the ladies bring out the best in him ;-) LOL! A breeder I met on DeviantArt who's got some amaaaazing plakats said that he looks like a traditional plakat, but with HM traits


I agree because He looks like a plakat, but also looks like he can grow into a HM. Really basic colors on him, but he looks good just like that.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

hehe thank you!  His colours are really neat, I've never seen that on any fish I've found here. Even without the flash, that blue is really shiny just like that. The blue edge he's got on his caudal, is even on his pectorals! It's adorable :3


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the second male is a female- he doesn't have the lip pout that all males are supposed to have. But they are both gorgeous


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha he does look a bit girly doesn't he?  I wouldnt be opposed to him being a girl!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TequilatheBetta said:


> I'm pretty sure the second male is a female- he doesn't have the lip pout that all males are supposed to have. But they are both gorgeous


Im sorry, but I have to disagree. What do you mean by Lip pout? Also he doesnt have an egg spot like all females have so he can't be a female.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Girls seem to have smaller mouths than males do, and softer faces. But I just went and looked around for a hidden egg spot but I couldn't see anything. I think he's just a young male and hasn't developed that "manly" look yet lmao. I don't think this little guy is more than a couple months old. Body to the length of his tail is only about an inch long


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Girls seem to have smaller mouths than males do, and softer faces. But I just went and looked around for a hidden egg spot but I couldn't see anything. I think he's just a young male and hasn't developed that "manly" look yet lmao. I don't think this little guy is more than a couple months old. Body to the length of his tail is only about an inch long


I agree. I would guess that his age is just 4-5 months tops because he is still pretty small.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha a little young'in! <3 haha! Its a really rewarding experience when you rescue a little betta like that, and when you go to feed him the next day, he's freaking out and is totally stoked to see you <3 Ahhh...What a good feeling


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its the idea of helping a betta and giving it a home that makes me so happy. Im adopting a cull from the member that im buying the pair from.:-D

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww bravo! Glad you're giving someone a nice home too <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awww bravo! Glad you're giving someone a nice home too <3


Yes. Im proud of myself. AND of you! 

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha yay! Thank you


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Update on Marine! 
You guys wouldnt believe how happy this little man is after a little lovin!
His fins are still short, but WOW, he's the most exciteable fish I own, and goes nuts when I'm near haha.
I took a video today, because it was just too adorable 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paU_scpYW3k&feature=youtu.be

Here's a photo of his fins grown back a little. His colour has definitely exploded  Wonder what kind of tail he'll have..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, he's cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Time for a couple updates!!

I made a collage that shows Marine from the day I got him, until now 










And BrightEyes!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow BB, they look amazing. Marine has something to him that really pulls you in. That factor is also present in BrightEyes. Also I can see why you call him that.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you! 
BrightEyes has strange eyes eh?? Im not sure what it is about them, maybe just because they're white-ish purple with a black stripe through them :S


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's probably it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Very unique indeed  They're exactly the same in the photo as they are in reality, which is sweet. Betta eye colours can be hard to catch lol!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes betta eye colors really are kind of hard to catch. Especially when you can barely get a picture of them. LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha too true! Without flash, they're hard buggers to catch!  At least for me haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know what you mean. And then when it is such a good pose, they move and you don't catch it in time fast enough because the stupid camera didn't focus fast enough!!

It's so annoying!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aaaaaaaah omg yes, so frustrating!!! Lol. Its always the best poses too, ones they only do again when you dont have a camera aimed at them. I cant even tell you how many times I've wanted to catch Marine peeking out of his spongebob pineapple but he moves too fast -_-


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha. I guess it is just those things that the keeper can only see. Or yu just have to be there at the right place and time to understand how it really is cute or funny.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow beautiful! It's amazing the change in them!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you! Im definitely impressed by how beautiful they've become  amazing what a little TLC will do <3


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty cool, I love the one in the top picture. Both are cute however


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

It really is amazing what a little TLC can do. I loved reading this thread; it made me all happy and excited to see how happy and content Marine is in his wonderful, new home, (though not half as excited as he is, i'm sure). 

The little timeline picture you made is awesome! I'd love to do that for my Remedio; if you don't mind my asking, what program did you use to make it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Kitty Whiskers and Mardi! 

I actually used Picnik.com, everything is free right now, even premium membership options because they're shutting down. Use it while you can!  I use it so much, i'm gunna be lost without it


----------

